# New Tyranid Warriors



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Alrighty, the Deathleaper thread got a bit off-topic, so I made this to get the best of both worlds!

What are your thoughts on the new Warriors? Worth it?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

A bit expensive. I would have rathered T5 instead of W3. They have very few options that other units can't do better. Genestealers are better for CC. Hive Guard are better for ranged. I'd say take them vanilla to hold objectives/spread the synapse and SitW. A squad with an Alpha Warrior could put out alot of BS4 S5 shots.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Warriors should be a good point holding unit, especially for capture and control games. For one hundred points you can get a unit of three with a venom cannon. Not too many points, nine wounds and scoring. If you want to push toward a midfield point you have some durability, roughly that of a marine combat squad against small arms fire, and you have the abilility to damage some vehicles and wound most infantry on a two. I can see this build being a reserved unit in capture and control game, just hoping to roll low and stay in reserves, protected from the enemy and able to seize a point at the end of the game.

For 195 you can get five warriors, including two pairs of boneswords, with adrenal glands. I can see this being a good CC unit that can work it's way up the board getting cover saves from the gaunts and providing synapse control for them. With eight bone sword attacks on the charge at WS, S and I 5 you can bet they will be able to lay into marines and hope to put a wound or two on a MC and force a leadership test on 3D6.

It may be my personal (tau) bias, but I think the winged warriors will be better, especially if given the second build's option, though they would cost 220 points. The effective lack of an armor save at range will hurt them, but if they hug craters and other area terrain they can gain a 4+ cover save, usually better than the warrior's standard 4+ armor. Their Jump Infantry status means they will have to test for dangerous terrain, but they should be safe. Each model tests for dangerous terrain, so each can potentially fail two dangerous terrain test before you lose a model. Their extra movement means they will be able to keep up with the winged horde of gargoyles and anyone coming up through a trygon hole and control who charges in most assaults.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

*Warrior Prime*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Warrior Prime needs to have a decent weapons load out to get the most out of it. I'm talking Dual Boneswords & Deathspitter at a minimum.

Now he extends his WS6 and BS4 to a reguler squad of Warriors which is nice until you realize that your Warriors are getting more and more expensive to benifit from the synergy. 

He can help protect your warriors against instant death in most cases, but falls short against multiple missle hits. 

So for the following loadout:

Warrior Prime
-Dual Boneswords
-Deathspitter
Warriors x 3
-Deathspitters, & Scyhing Talons

You're paying 200 points for a slow unit that make have issues getting into close combat. So you're really left with 12 Str 5 18 inch shots at BS 4. 

Now for 190 points you can grab a Carnifex with 2 TL Devourers. Which is 12 TL Str 6 Shots at 18 inches at BS 3, and you can cause fallback.

This platform is not only cheaper but on a monstrous creature platform.

Now we have an option to mobilize our Warrior Prime by having him joining a Mycetic Spore.

At that point we're crossing into Winged Hive Tyrant's territoty for points cost.

So I will go ahead and speak from experience. The one time I've gotten my Warrior Prime into Close Combat was when I had him hide in a squad of 20 Termagaunts. At that point my opponent wasn't willing to allocate the shooting required to eliminate gaunts with 4+ cover.

Although he started inside a Warrior brood in all 3 games he always ended up with Termagaunts

Purchase him if you want a cheap mandatory HQ and have him move with your swarm to provide concealed synapse until you can get into close combat.

Purchase him with Warriors if you want to fill a cheap Mandatory HQ and Troops slot and use his IC status to determine his roll as he moves from unit to unit.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Warriors*

We know they're troops and have synapse so they will never have to worry about instinctive behavior. Throw a squad of 3 in cover on an objective and you can go to ground for 3+ cover when it counts. 

From experience I would suggest the Barbed Strangler and Devourers. That just so you have a chance to force fall back and pinning against squads trying to get close enough to your brood to kill it off the objective or contest them. At the same time you should always be able to lend cover fire to your advancing force with the Barbed Strangler.

Alternatively if your afraid of Mechanized and want more solutions to popping rhino's/landspeeder equivelent vehicles run slightly more expensive Warrior Brood with Deathspitters so that you can pop AV 10 from range.

I'm not going to get into Close Combat Weapons upgrades because if you want them that bad you might aswell pay 5 more points for Shrikes since they can fly.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Shrikes*

Cannot say I've used these yet, but I believe they're more or less a poor mans Winged Hive Tyrant.

Shrikes x 3 -165
-Dual Boneswords, & Scything Talons x 2
-Barbed Strangler, & Scything Talons
-Adrenal Glands
-Toxic Sacs

Now the advantage to using this unit over a Winged Hive Tyrant is that you average more attacks that ignore armor saves and net more wounds. You also instant kill a whole lot better then the Winged Hive Tyrant.

The Barbed Strangler makes for decent cover fire at long range so that while your Warriors wait for an opportunity to assualt they arent useless.

Our defense is also solid since we have 9 wounds with a very easy cover save. Unfortunately if your opponent has multiple missle launching units your Warriors can be crippled faster then our Hive Tyrant with cover.

Fortunately the Winged Hive Tyrant is still in style since he can use 2 Pyshic Shooting attacks in a turn to lend support.

So its really for bargain shoppers only aka the poor mans winged Hive Tyrant.

Of course you can also arms them with the same weapons loadout as our shooty Warriors. Turning the scoring version of our shooty Warriors for a more responsive unit at only 5 points a pop.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I think warrior heavy lists might be workable against select lists (i.e. not Guard... Battlecannons make Warriors cry). Having 10x 3 wound models or so running at you is kinda scary, and most armies don't have the S8 firepower to take them all down before they hit.

But then, I just like the models, so I'm a little biased!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

How about DSing them in those snot pods or what do you call those things...? These new snot pods open up entirely new dimensions of 'nid tactics IMHO.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Khorothis said:


> How about DSing them in those snot pods or what do you call those things...? These new snot pods open up entirely new dimensions of 'nid tactics IMHO.


They're called Mycetic spores.

And yeah, it's certainly a tactic that can work. Devourers and deathspitters are freakishly deadly weapons when a large number of models can get into range to fire. Attach a Tyranid Prime (the *real* name for an Alpha Warrior) and the amount of damage they can throw out in a single shooting phase is really frightening.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

ya i'm having alot of trouble fielding them over i dunno...gaunts? pods may be a good solution how ever they are w3 scoring units with good WS and decent shooting (Even tho a devourer gaunt has the same shooting power for 1/3 of the points)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

flankman said:


> ya i'm having alot of trouble fielding them over i dunno...gaunts? pods may be a good solution how ever they are w3 scoring units with good WS and decent shooting (Even tho a devourer gaunt has the same shooting power for 1/3 of the points)


The gaunt won't live terribly long, though. Gaunts are one of the softest units in the entire game. Their only real saving grace is that they're cheap and don't flee if inside synapse range. Gaunts should be kept as cheap as possible - the basic Termagant with a fleshborer is the way to go for the 'lil 'uns.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> They're called Mycetic spores.
> 
> And yeah, it's certainly a tactic that can work. Devourers and deathspitters are freakishly deadly weapons when a large number of models can get into range to fire. Attach a Tyranid Prime (the *real* name for an Alpha Warrior) and the amount of damage they can throw out in a single shooting phase is really frightening.


Alpha Warrior sounds cooler, just like Toxanthrope suits naming convention better than a Venomthrope and Nerve Shock is easier off the tounge than Paroxysm


----------

